# Jesus leuchten bzw. Objekte von hinten leuchten lassen



## maggy-X84 (18. Januar 2005)

hiho leute ...

ich würd gerne wissen, die ich ausgeschnittene Objekte von hinten leuchten lassen kann, so ähnlich wie ein Heiligenschein ... 

SO: 

http://www.dress2rock.com/shop/images/product_images/info_images/024.jpg


----------



## Leola13 (18. Januar 2005)

Hai,

Ebenenstil - Schein nach aussen

Ciao Stefan


----------



## maggy-X84 (28. Januar 2005)

alles klar, vielen dank .....

werde es dann mal ausprobieren


----------



## Fei-Hung (29. Januar 2005)

war es das was du wolltest? weil es gibt noch eine aufwendigere methode, erklär ich dir gern wenn dus brauchst.. kurze pm an mich und ich werds posten


----------



## maggy-X84 (29. Januar 2005)

ich bin noch nich dazu gekommen, aber ich melde mich

danke schonmal


----------



## Clubkatze (31. Januar 2005)

Fei-Hung hat gesagt.:
			
		

> war es das was du wolltest? weil es gibt noch eine aufwendigere methode, erklär ich dir gern wenn dus brauchst.. kurze pm an mich und ich werds posten



Man kann nie genug wissen, also erklär mal bitte


----------



## da_Dj (31. Januar 2005)

Warum bezweifel ich, dass du Katze die Möglichkeiten die es noch nicht gibt, nicht eh schon kennst


----------



## Clubkatze (1. Februar 2005)

Hehe, keine Ahnung - vielleicht haste ja schonmal was von mir gesehen...aber dennoch: es gibt reichlich Leute die nicht wissen wie es geht - und falls mal so´ne Frage kommt kann man doch super auf diesen Thread verweisen


----------



## maggy-X84 (7. Februar 2005)

Vielen dank Jungs

der Tip von Leola13 war schonmal gut 

ähm, Clubkatze  könntest du mir ein Tutorial mit deiner Methode machen  ...ich bin nämlich ein voll  in Photoshop 7, ich kann da noch nich soooo viel mit machen :suspekt: 

danke für eure Hilfe  ;-)


----------



## Clubkatze (9. Februar 2005)

Öhm...also eigentlich hab´ich momentan keine freie Minute um n´bissel rumzufruckeln, tut mir leid. Nach dem 18. Februar bin ich allerdings wieder voll verfügbar


----------



## maggy-X84 (11. September 2005)

öähmja ... danke soweit

haste vielleicht jetzt zeit um das zu machen  Clubkatze .. ?


----------



## Leola13 (12. September 2005)

Hai,

hier  wäre noch eine Möglichkeit.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Vale-Feil (12. September 2005)

da ist sicher noch eine Kontur im Spiel also Kontur und Schein nach außen


----------



## son gohan (12. September 2005)

Hallo, kennt jemand Microfax Picture Publisher und weis wie es damit gehen würde so was zu machen?


----------



## maggy-X84 (12. September 2005)

hey leola13 ... mit welchen Programm haste deine HomePage gemacht 

meine is www.design-art-level.de  ... da wird aber noch einiges bearbeitet ...


----------



## Leola13 (12. September 2005)

Hai,

 

notepad, phase5, Photoshop und jalbum 

 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## AKrebs70 (12. September 2005)

Schaue doch einfach in den Quell-Text.

Da findest Du Das:

```
<!-- ImageReady Preload Script (index.psd) -->
```
 
Axel


----------

